# My SECOND Restaurant photo shoot!



## Parker219 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some of you may remember - My First Restaurant / Food Photo shoot! C&C please | Photography Forum



Well the good news is that I was hired to do more shoots!

The second shoot, as you will see, is on the lower end of the restaurant scale. By that I mean, it serves tacos in a plastic basket with red and white paper, ect.

I asked if they wanted to plate some dishes differently, but they wanted to photograph them exactly how they are served to the customers every single day, so that's what I did.

I have NOT submitted these photos in to the company yet, so there is still time to edit them, so please let me know if anything stands out to you good or bad. =-)



Thank You

1.





2.





3. 




4. 





5. 




6.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

#3 seems a tad underexposed on my monitor.

But damn does 1 and 2 make me hungry!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2014)

Not too bad, but I would add some vignetting to contain the images, and bump up the saturation a tiny bit more, or reduce the brightness just a tiny bit. I really, really think you need to get the edges of these darker, like on #6...the tile floor is too bright! Same thing on #1 and #2...burn the edges down. No offense, but #2 is not a very strong composition, so I would find a different frame, or slightly different vantage point frame, and try and make something good from that.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that I look at 3 a little closer, I think you are right about it being underexposed, let me fix that real quick...

Original 3- 





Edit on 3 -


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good points Derrel, I did what you said on the edges of number 1, and I think it looks better.  No more blinding tile table! I also cleaned up the limes a little.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, I like it better with a bit of vignetting applied. I think subtle vignetting really helps contain an image. On the shots of the dish that has the rice and the cheese covered whatever garnished with diced tomatoes, I might think about boosting the reds a bit, to make the tomatoes look a bit riper and more appealing.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 15, 2014)

Done =-)

Thanks!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicely done....


----------



## Designer (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like a place here in my town.

The close-up does nothing for me.
The restaurant needs to have LOTS of people in it, along with the servers.  
The other three food shots look good to me.
I might try some different setups depending on what the owner wants to do with them.  The "just dishes" shots would be good for menus, etc, but for a print ad I might experiment with some soft drinks, paper napkins and flatware in the shot.


----------



## bianni (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicely done but please don't crop off small portions of the plates.


----------

